# vessel trapped in pack ice,



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

BBC about a vessel trapped in pack ice awaiting a Chinese ice breaker.=
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25519059.

Should vessel like his be sailing in these waters??


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

She is an ice strengthened vessel being used for research. I see no reason why she should not be there. It is the larger "cruise" vessels which are not strengthened for ice conditions that should be kept out.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day borderreiver,sm today,01:20.re:vessel trapped in ice.they are a research vessel.and are plated to withstand ice pressure,but not good at breaking out.it is a common accurrance in the artic area,good to hear the chinese are offering assisance.regards ben27


----------

